# Chicken smoking times when smoking more than one chicken



## cstallings (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm going to smoke two ~ 6 pound chickens today in my MES 30 using a ET-732.  Typically a chicken takes 30 - 40 minutes a pound to reach 165, but I have only smoked 1 at a time.  Is smoking two 6 pound chickens like smoking one 12 pound chicken from a time perspective?  Ie...one 6 # would take 3--4 hours, but a 12 # would take twice as long or more to reach IT 165.  I'm trying to plan my start time.  I'm thinking I would still be in the 3-4 hour time frame, since it is separate weights, but wanted to verify since I'm pretty new to this.

Secondly, do you guys apply smoke the entire time?

Thanks


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 15, 2012)

No, it won't take double the time. It may take a little longer getting the smoker back up to temp after putting the birds in, as you do have twice the thermal mass, but once it's up to it's operating temperature the cooking time should be about the same. Cook time is a result of the surface area and mass of each individual item, and that's not really changing.

Now I'll say again what I've said many times, if you want the best chicken you've ever had, spatchcock them, brine them, let them sit uncovered overnight in the fridge to dry the skin and smoke them at as high a temperature you can manage in your MES.

Good luck and let us know how they turn out.


----------



## cstallings (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info.  I've heard of people spatchcocking poultry, but I have never tried it.  Probably don't have the time to try today, but I guess I need to try it in the near future.


----------



## frosty (Nov 15, 2012)

"if you want the best chicken you've ever had, spatchcock them, brine them, let them sit uncovered overnight in the fridge to dry the skin and smoke them at as high a temperature you can manage in your MES."I totally agree!  You can add Smoke the entire time since it is a realtivly short period. You want wisps of Thin Blue Smoke, not billowing white smoke.  I leave my vent wide open the entire time.Good Luck!


----------

